# Cigars don't stay lit??



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

So the last several cigars have not been staying lit. I get to about halfway and it goes out. I relight, smoke a little more, it goes out again, etc.
My coolidor temp ranges 63-65 degrees; the humi 61-65 RH. All sticks have settled in for several weeks or longer; nothing ROTT.
Sticks are typically robustos, nothing gigantic. 

This began happening maybe two weeks ago, so I'm wondering how much outside temp affects the burn/temp of the cigar. Some nights out on porch it's been cold...40s-50's; an Obsidian on a cold night (with a portable heater) was the worst! Today I smoked an Undercrown, outside, 60 degrees, which dropped when sun went down, but it wasn't 'cold' by any means.

Seems that each time the outer edges go out first; the core remains hot, but eventually goes out. It first happens at the halfway point and the ash has build up. I'm not setting the cigar down either. I keep it in my hand and puff every 1-2 minutes, 3 minutes max.
Am I not puffing 'robustly' enough to keep the fire burning?
So, fellow BOTL....any ideas??
Thanks


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I find that the construction of the cigar plays a big role in how the cigar keeps burning. Some cigars will burn like a champ, while some you have to keep puffing to keep it lit (boo). Try dry boxing the cigar to see if it helps or not. If it does, I would check the RH% of the cigar to make sure they're reading lower than it should.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I puff at least once a minute.. puffing every 1-3 minutes seems like that could be your problem.. But before we rule that as a problem. Let me ask you this. When was the last time you calibrated your hygrometer? Over humidified sticks are notorious for not staying lit.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> I keep it in my hand and puff every 1-2 minutes, 3 minutes max. Am I not puffing 'robustly' enough to keep the fire burning?
> So, fellow BOTL....any ideas??
> Thanks


Just a guess but maybe 2 to 3 minutes between puffs is too long. I find 45 secs to a minute isn't too fast and all my cigars burn well right down to the end.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> I puff at least once a minute.. puffing every 1-3 minutes seems like that could be your problem.. But before we rule that as a problem. Let me ask you this. When was the last time you calibrated your hygrometer? Over humidified sticks are notorious for not staying lit.


Oh. I completely missed that part. You're right. 1-3 minutes might be too long for some smokes.

Purging your cigar also helps keep the cigar lit and still keep it tasty:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

What the last two guys said. I've worked up a discipline of waiting 45 sec between puffs, but it's tough... I dunno how some of you guys go several minutes at a time. I'd be puffing nonstop if it didn't affect the burn and taste!


----------



## Registered Offender (Oct 28, 2011)

I do my smoking while walking my dog. Walks are usually 1 1/4 - 1 1/2 hours. I've never gone without at least one relight. I'm a newbie and my cigars are new, pretty much kept at the 70/70 level. The worst cigar was an Alec Bradley Vice Press 6T4. The bastard wouldn't stay lit. I think it needed 5 or 6 relights. But when it was lit, it was pretty yummy and I will have these again.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

sorry to hear about your misfortunes, as was said before try and cut the in between puff time to around 45sec - 1 min and see what that does for you. good luck


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I had this problem before I got my humidor and would smoke sticks I just got from the B&M. They were often too wet and since I often multitask while smoking and since I'm a slow smoker to start with, my cigars would need to be re lit a few times during the course of the smoke. Being a fan of more full bodies smokes that are comprised of the less combustible ligero leaf is also a factor, I believe. I now have the ability to control how they're stored and learned from this forum that most cigars will smoke better when stored with a humidity in the low to mid sixties. I also pay a little more attention and try to actually relax a little more and put everything else aside while I'm smoking.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

are you smoking straight from your humidor?
if so,dry box for a bit...


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

So, Thank you all so much for the replies (and sympathy! --K-Morelli!!)!! 

Tested RH in summer...sticks feel good, had RH issue in summer (up to 70, but has been low 60s for a few months).

Some revelations here:

1) I am taking too long between puffs....taking the sit back relax thing too far! Sometimes get distracted by laptop or book, too.
I'd always thought that part of idea was to take time and idly puff, that 45 sec. was too "aggressive." 
Why ashtrays? Don't cigars go out if left in an ashtray, too?

2) I have to try dryboxing. I didn't over the summer cause it was soooo damn humid, but now I can. I can use glass pyrex dish with tight lid or mason jar or wooden cigar box (if seal is good?) How long to drybox? A day or two?

3) Yes, I do occasionally purge

So no effect of cold temps on the burn??


Thanks again, BOTL community!


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Cold temps don't affect me here in Florida. I've smoked down to 25 degrees or so (on the rare occasion it gets below 40 in the winter). Although our humidity outside can be high no matter what the temp is.

Care to post what brand sticks you are having problems with?


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Qball said:


> Cold temps don't affect me here in Florida. I've smoked down to 25 degrees or so (on the rare occasion it gets below 40 in the winter). Although our humidity outside can be high no matter what the temp is.
> 
> Care to post what brand sticks you are having problems with?


Sure...

Undercrown Robusto
Padilla Artemis and Habano
Obsidian
MOW Ruination

Hmmm....now that I'm thinking, I smoked a Kristoff at my B&M on Friday and it too went out on me a few times! Yes, seems like it's definitely my cigar 'lag time'!! Gonna try and pick up the pace a little; plus I often don't take aggressive puffs....sometimes so relaxed I just take a light relaxing puff....not good for keeping the fire stoked!!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Try puff-o-matic to control your puff interval.

In addition to storage RH and dry-boxing, ambient temp (cold) and humidity (high) can have a negative effect on wrapper burn.

Be careful not to purge too much; the moisture in your breath can over-humidify the cigar. Nowadays, I purge only lightly and infrequently.

If you're puffing frequently and the wrapper is still going out, give the wrapper quick, light touches with a torch lighter. It's better than letting the whole stick go out and re-lighting.


----------

